# Fluval 304 Setup help



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm new to the site and looking for some input. I just got a fluval 304 filter used and looking to set it up for my 55 gal tank.
The tank is home to my assorted cichlids, a blue lobster and a pleco. All the cichlids are small from just under an inch up 
to 2 inches or so.

So my questions as *** never had a canister filter are this:

1. What should I use in the 3 trays and where?
2. When should they be changed, rinsed, etc.
3. Are they alternatives to just buying the stuff from a petstore, ex online site or different things that can be used.

Any other questions or info you need ill try and answer asap as I would like to get the filter up and running.

Andrew


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Is that the only filter you're going to have?


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

I was planning on that being the only filter in the tank yes.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think you should add a Aquaclear 110.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

Forgot before to mention I bought fluval carbon yesterday and fluval bio max. I was told to put the biomax on the bottom and the carbon in the middle. So im curious if thats right as well as what to do with the top tray. Or should I switch the order etc.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Carbon is not needed unless you are removing medication, etc. IMO, it's a waste of money.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok i just figured since every filter you get for filters has it that it would be a good idea. Anyways what should I do then? 
I would like to get it going and need to know what I should put haha


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you don't have the owner's manual, Here is a link to one. You can substitute different media than Fluval's but you need to follow the same stacking order in the trays.


----------



## overstockeddemasoni (Sep 22, 2012)

go to walmart and get poly fill which I used in pillows. on first tray poly fill second tray biomax and third tray biomax and a little more poly fill on top


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

So poly fill they use in pillows but I should be able to buy it separately?

And i can fill the first tray right up with that loosely? And the second have my biomax in both sides of the tray and the third the same? Or could I go half or all carbon on the top since *** got it already? And also the biomax I seen at the store there are different ones, it it better to have the finer one or not much difference?

And in my little bit of research seen some different water polishing pads and such, would one of those be beneficial as well?

Sorry for all the questions but never had one of these filters before lol


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

I seen some people say about using fused. Media blue and white. They talking about like furnace filter material?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Something like this: http://www.petco.com/product/5539/Marineland-Bonded-Filter-Pads.aspx


----------



## overstockeddemasoni (Sep 22, 2012)

remember if u use carbon replace it after 2 weeks. and get the finer poly fill because it wil get out finer particles. you will have to replace the poly fill after 2 weeks and put in new stuff because it will get clogged fast


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

So what should I layer them order wise? I've got 3 trays which are separated in the middle.


----------



## RichGSR (Sep 15, 2008)

You should get an Aquaclear 70 and fill it with poly fill and sponges and use it for your mechanical. I'd put all biomax in your fluval for a giant biological filter.

You don't need carbon unless you're removing medicine.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

Atm I have a tetra ex 70 I believe it is right now but I would like to move that down to my 30 gal bowfront and use just the cainster for my 55 gal tank.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

Why is it everyone wants me to get an additional filter? lol I just got this one which is better and less maintenance no?

I would just like to know the proper stuff to be running and where or what to use to I can do it up tmr.

I know theres alot of different ways I guess to do it.

Thanks


----------



## RichGSR (Sep 15, 2008)

I think most people who have kept fish for some time know the importance of having a backup filter. Filters will fail. That's just fact. At least if you have two filters, when one fails, the other can keep the tank cycled while you repair or replace the other one.

Additionally, cichlids are just highly messy fish to keep and you really can't overfilter your tank. The question is how much do you value your fish's health? Overfiltering the tank and making sure the water is turned 7 to 10 times per hour will help keep your fish in good shape.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

I can follow where your coming from on that. My hope was just to use my filter currently in there ( tetra ex 70) for my 30 gal bowfront which the filter clogs within 4 days and overflows bypassing the media and basically sucks the big one. Maybe ill just look for a deal on a second filter for either tank then and call it a day.

Just thinking about it my tank being cycled already, will I get enough from that by just putting my canister in and taking the current one out? Or should I run both for a little bit?


----------



## RichGSR (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd check craigslist and see if you can pick up a cheap Aquaclear filter. I think you can get a 50 or 70 for under 30 dollars on CL.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Andynater said:


> ... Just thinking about it my tank being cycled already, will I get enough from that by just putting my canister in and taking the current one out? Or should I run both for a little bit?


I'd run them both for a while if you can. A lot of biological filtration happens in the substrate and really every surface in the tank, but if you have the option yes it would be better to run them both for at least a couple of weeks to be sure.

As for carbon, I wouldn't bother with it. Use the space for bio media instead.

I'd also agree with not only the backup filter thought but also using an HOB as mechanical and the canister as bio. Not necessary but I think your water will wind up much clearer. That's been my experience anyway.


----------

